# My Place with snow



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Thursday night we got the snow we were predicted. The funny thing is 4 miles away they got nothing and to north got it a lot worse, They got wind and 8-10 inches of snow, all we got was a bout 8 inches and no wind. Sure makes it pretty and the Kubota today got another work out (fun for me as I did not have to go anyplace and could takes some pictures after I removed the snow from my drive.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

and another view.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

and looking up the street from place


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Of course I cannot leave out Rocky my dog.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Michael , 
I been looking at chief`s place and yours , Y`all are so lucky to have such nice scenery. We were promised snow again but it went some where else.$$$$$ I drive a wrecker ,, LoL
Thanks for shareing your home.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you so much for the compliment of the scenery. My place is 5 acres and is on a private dead end road. The only real problem is the road that leads to my place as we live on a hill and the road is about 6% grade for about a 1/8 mile, That mother becomes a ice rink on days like today with the temp above freezing and then dropping into the high 20's at night. The hill will be the last thing to get rid of the ice as it is always shaded. Otherwise then the hill I truly love our home out in the country and we enjoy the fact that we have a great bunch of neighbors all around our home. The property immediately to the south of my place is Department of Natural Resources land and is undevelopable because of a bald eagle nest on the property (30 acres. So the rest of the land in the area is almost all developed and they are 30 families in this area all on 5 acre or larger lots.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Of course I have another view of the snow


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Wow, those pics look great.. with the mountain & snow background.. they look like post cards or christmas cards..


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Heaven on Earth ,, thank you:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

When my wife and I found this property 10 years ago we were really impressed that the first night after moving in we could not sleep, It was way to quiet! We had lived next to a busy highway leaving town and the noise was always there. Moving from Town to the Country was a pleasant way to live our lives. We enjoy the fact that everyone is so darn nice and that the neighbors all get along and do not argue about the minor things 

Today I would not want to live in town and we really enjoy the solitude and quiet of our home. What a way to unwind from the week and enjoy our surroundings. I enjoy the fact that I can outdoor project and fix and repair the property in my image of the pleasing and not worry what the idiot in our subdivision doesn't like and takes it to the commitee (This one fool complain that about the color my house, it was painted by the contractor when he painted the house and I just used the same colors when I repainted it) I beat that one but swore that I was going to move out when the price was right and NO committees for us. Well when I sold out and moved on the idiot tryed to ask me what I sold out for, I told him it was not any of business and told him he was a horses butt. 

The only committee that our current home has is the road committee and thats it. The only thing is the fact the snow will be gone in a few days and it will be back to the green. I will take some more pictures when the snow is gone and give a good comparsion to these pictures.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Of course I have another picture


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

Got almost 3 inches on Camano Island. nice pics.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Freebird, We got 8-10 inches on our hill. To make matters worse today the hill is sheer ice and compacted snow. So far today I have out to help 4 cars that got themselves struck on the hill. With another 5 cars that were waiting to get down.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Another view of the hill looking from the bottom to the top.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

And hows about another just a pretty snow picture


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh course I have pictures of the road from the top down.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Michael…

Looks like a Winter-Wonderland.
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Your welcom AEGT5000. I am just hoping tomorrow warms up enough that I am not trying to get down the hill with all the ice. we are predicted to warm up tomorrow and start to get some rain.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I must have missed your original post Michael. Nice pictures, do you get much snow out there? 

We have yet to get anything much over a dusting. We had the severe icestorm and then last week major flooding from heavy rains. Now they're talking temperatures near 60F and more rain this week! I just wish it would snow for a change like it is supposed to this time of year.

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I must have missed your original post Michael. Nice pictures, do you get much snow out there?
> 
> We have yet to get anything much over a dusting. We had the severe icestorm and then last week major flooding from heavy rains. Now they're talking temperatures near 60F and more rain this week! I just wish it would snow for a change like it is supposed to this time of year.
> ...


In a short answer no, we normally do not get snow very much but this year is exactly one year ago we had snow to the day. That is the reason we do not have snow removal eqipment for our hill, Just plain we do not need it and if we do get snow it only last less then a week. IN short I hate snow if I have to go to work but I do not mind if I can just sit at home and watch and help others when needed.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Michael,

Nice looking place. Had a dusting of snow here, but not sticking. Looks like you got a good amount. Supposed to get a bit cool rest of the week....:furious:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll appreciate the compliment Greg, I just wish the snow was gone!!!!! It's still here and the cooler weather doesn't help in making it go away. I go 5 miles south of my place and they have no snow. Tonight was the first time I have been able to drive the hill without chaining up to climb it as the pack ice and snow is much softer (it's finally melting). I just never cared that much for snow and I really do not like to fight with it. The nice thing about it will be if the prediction holds next week will we will be up to the 50's and this snow will disappear quick then.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Michael, very fine pics and the vista's are awsome... We have snow removal here, the FDEA.


----------

